# Hooking up hose to sink



## snyderguy

So I've got a hose that I think is 10 feet long. Its OD is 3/4" and ID is 5/8"... Now I need something to hook up to the sink so I can hook this hose up to it and filter water easily into a barrel I have but the problem is that the sink faucet does not have a way to screw on anything so I'm puzzled as of what to do... Any help before I start messing around with things and using gas to head to Lowe's or Home Depot?


----------



## emc7

You want to disassemble the end of your faucet and then go to lowe's or home depot. Something should unscrew, either inside or outside, try taking the aerator off. Once you find the threads, then you can buy the correct faucet to hose adapter, There are like 8 different ones.


----------



## snyderguy

Ok that's what I figured. I kinda looked at it a little bit more but it looks like it may have a screw sealant lock fluid on it. May not be able to get it off but will try sometime.


----------



## snyderguy

Ok, so I broke it. Haha. I tried twisting it off but turns out there wasn't a screw on part at all. It just broke right off and now there is no aerator and the water comes out all crazy-like. Hmm...


----------



## AquariumTech

Well some just pop off, you sure you broke it? It might just pop right back on. I know when I got my Aqueon water changer it came with an adapter for sinks, and outside type faucets. You might be able to buy it separately for like a couple bucks, if thats what your looking for.


----------



## snyderguy

Yeah it definitely broke off. Not sure of what to do. Might just have maintenance come and fix it. Haha.


----------



## emc7

Okay, now I am sorry I said anything at all. My bathroom, basement and previous kitchen faucets all had aerators that unscrewed and left exposed threads that you can buy an adapter for. The only issue I've had is getting the adapter stuck in the hose and having to leave it there. Looking carefully at my new kitchen faucet, I can't see any way to unscrew it. Not sure what this is about. Are they shaving 15 cents off the cost of faucets or are they preventing you from taking out the "water-saving" flow-restricters? Some shower-heads and faucets can be powered-up by removing a little piece of plastic. When I need 5 gallons of water for a tank, restricting the flow doesn't change that. I need 5 gallons no matter how long it takes to fill the bucket.


----------



## bmlbytes

Haha. 

I use something similar to the old Python systems. It screws right into where the aerator is. I was going to do this same thing with my Reverse Osmosis filter, but found it annoying as the adapter for it would get stuck in the faucet, and I couldn't use the sink while it took hours to make water. 

Instead, I found that the washing machine hooks up to a faucet that uses the same threads as a garden hose. With that in mind, I went to the store and bought one of these







and some Teflon tape. I installed the RO filter on one side of the splitter, and the washing machine on the other. I turned the washing machine side on and left it on, but I turn the RO side off when I am not making water. They have so many different garden hose adapters at ACE Hardware stores, that you could hook up almost anything to them. I don't know what you are trying to do, but maybe I was of some help? Your washing machine does have both hot and cold water to it, so maybe you could even manage to make some sort of contraption to regulate temp. Anyway, good luck.


----------



## bmlbytes

Haha. 

I use something similar to the old Python systems. It screws right into where the aerator is. I was going to do this same thing with my Reverse Osmosis filter, but found it annoying as the adapter for it would get stuck in the faucet, and I couldn't use the sink while it took hours to make water. 

Instead, I found that the washing machine hooks up to a faucet that uses the same threads as a garden hose. With that in mind, I went to the store and bought one of these







and some Teflon tape. I installed the RO filter on one side of the splitter, and the washing machine on the other. I turned the washing machine side on and left it on, but I turn the RO side off when I am not making water. They have so many different garden hose adapters at ACE Hardware stores, that you could hook up almost anything to them. I don't know what you are trying to do, but maybe I was of some help? Your washing machine does have both hot and cold water to it, so maybe you could even manage to make some sort of contraption to regulate temp. Anyway, good luck.


----------



## snyderguy

If only I had a washing machine in my apartment, then that would answer all my questions. I'm simply trying to hook a hose up to the sink that will travel about 10 feet to a 55 gallon barrel so I can start aging my water.


----------



## snyderguy

emc7 said:


> Okay, now I am sorry I said anything at all. My bathroom, basement and previous kitchen faucets all had aerators that unscrewed and left exposed threads that you can buy an adapter for. The only issue I've had is getting the adapter stuck in the hose and having to leave it there. Looking carefully at my new kitchen faucet, I can't see any way to unscrew it. Not sure what this is about. Are they shaving 15 cents off the cost of faucets or are they preventing you from taking out the "water-saving" flow-restricters? Some shower-heads and faucets can be powered-up by removing a little piece of plastic. When I need 5 gallons of water for a tank, restricting the flow doesn't change that. I need 5 gallons no matter how long it takes to fill the bucket.


Haha, don't be sorry. It's no big deal. It definitely seems that way, or maybe my place is just so old that it's always been like this? It was built in the 70's


----------



## bmlbytes

snyderguy said:


> If only I had a washing machine in my apartment, then that would answer all my questions. I'm simply trying to hook a hose up to the sink that will travel about 10 feet to a 55 gallon barrel so I can start aging my water.


Shower head? Bathroom sink?


----------



## emc7

It would be more work and might be a no no in an apartment, but every toilet has a cold water supply line.


----------



## snyderguy

Definitely thought about both of those but doesn't seem like either will be an option. The shower head is on really tight, that thing is not coming off. Looks like I'll stick to buckets. No big deal. I'll get a workout from it.


----------



## Mikaila31

Shower head is the way to go. Thats how I do it in my apartment. You will likely need a wrench to get it off the first time as it probably hasn't been removed in a decade lol. Once you get it off the first time it should screw on and off by hand after that. To find the right adapter take in your shower head. 

10 feet is pretty short though. I use a 30 foot vinyl hose and just send water straight to the tanks. I've never understood the point of aging water.


----------



## bmlbytes

Mikaila31 said:


> I've never understood the point of aging water.


Some water treatment facilities will add things that will change the pH, but only short term. When the buffer is gone, the pH in the tank changes very rapidly, potentially killing some fish.


----------



## snyderguy

I'm gonna swing by Lowes tomorrow and pick something up. They fixed my sink but still no screw on part


----------



## AquariumTech

bmlbytes said:


> Some water treatment facilities will add things that will change the pH, but only short term. When the buffer is gone, the pH in the tank changes very rapidly, potentially killing some fish.



Plus if your using water conditioner it doesnt "instantly" treat all the water thats in the container like it might say on the bottle. So this is to avoid putting unwanted chemicals in the tank.


----------



## Mikaila31

AquariumTech said:


> Plus if your using water conditioner it doesnt "instantly" treat all the water thats in the container like it might say on the bottle. So this is to avoid putting unwanted chemicals in the tank.


I do use dechlor and dechlor does work pretty instantly. I do 50% WC and refill straight from tap. I usually add dechlor to the tank right before or after I start filling it. The dechlor combined with dilution means chlorine and chloramines are really nothing to worry about.


----------



## snyderguy

Well I finally got a hook up and my back already is thanking me  I'll take a picture later when I get the chance.


----------

